
The IBM 3800 Continuous Forms Laser Printer (1976-1991) - DrScump
http://www.digplanet.com/wiki/IBM_3800
======
jgeorge
I remember being an FE at the time and having to work on these beasts. FE
uniform at the time was a dress shirt and tie, and working inside one of these
things resulted being covered in a cloud of toner dust in most cases. I'd buy
oxford dress shirts almost in bulk, because the day you worked on a 3800, you
went home and threw the shirt out.

~~~
DrScump
I worked in a shop with _two_ of these, side by side. I don't remember toner
(except for the rare spillage) so much as the fog of thousands of tiny bits of
paper dust.

It was generally a low-maintenance job: pull the printed stack periodically,
separating individual jobs; every 20 minutes or so, feed a new box of paper
and tape-splice new to old; separate individual jobs in the printed stack;
listen to the gentle white-noise shuffle of paper swimming through the tracks.

